# Looking for cheap mic stand



## squish72 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey I ordered me some gear for few and I just remembered I don't have a mic stand. I will be using a cal. Dayton mic. I did a quick search but didnt find anything I the first 7 pages so gave up . Thanks


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you can get those kinds of things at a Local music store, You know where they sell guitars and such.. or Try Sam Ash or Guitar center..


----------



## squish72 (Jun 5, 2012)

Would love too but I live in a very remote town so it will have to be ordered online


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

well check out Sam ash or Guitar center.. I just thought it you bought local could save on shipping and possibly buy used 

I am sure there are a million stores that sell that kind of stuff but they are off the top of my head..


----------



## arigger (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there a bar, or club nearby? Someplace bands play? Ask the players in the band, esp. the drummer for leads. Drum mics tend to be shorter, and use shorter stands. He may have a cast-off, or surly knows the closest place to buy used.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you must order on line check out Musiciansfriend


----------

